# Beef Wellington



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

First attempt and it turned out amazing. I reduced a really nice cab/veal demi--glaze for a sauce that was the best I've made to date. This was actually an easy recipe as I purchased the puff pastry dough from fresh market. Pepperidge farm product.


----------



## jwfish (May 31, 2010)

What's the recipe!!?? Looks awesome.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Presidential Dinner there. You done well. I like a seafood wellington...

Here is one with pics and its Serious lol I am going to make a Seafood wellington next..

http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/12/the-food-lab-beef-wellington-ultimate.html


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone have a good recipe for this? I'd like to make it for the wife.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

^^^^ Did you miss my link ? ^^^

Beef Wellington is generic recipe until you break it down to the pastry/ dough wrapping. There is a level of confidence and materials in the kitchen when one provides a recipe. See link Wife will be happy on that one. 


Chase4556 said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for this? I'd like to make it for the wife.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Presidential Dinner there. You done well. I like a seafood wellington...
> 
> Here is one with pics and its Serious lol *I am going to make a Seafood wellington next.. *
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/12/the-food-lab-beef-wellington-ultimate.html


Karl's in Richmond makes a fine Salmon Wellington bro! :cheers:

http://www.karlsrb.com


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude, I was going to cook one tonight. Daughter wanted sushi instead. She is going to learn how to cook or get fat on chick da lay. 

I will be making this for ME soon. Lol


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

Captain Dave said:


> Dude, I was going to cook one tonight. Daughter wanted sushi instead. She is going to learn how to cook or get fat on chick da lay.
> 
> I will be making this for ME soon. Lol


If you opt to purchase a store bought pastry dough I would recommend the Pepperidge Farm brand. You can find it in the frozen section with the deserts.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Fishing911 said:


> If you opt to purchase a store bought pastry dough I would recommend the Pepperidge Farm brand. You can find it in the frozen section with the deserts.


How long does it take for the pastry to be done and at what temp do you cook it? Yours looks great! I want to try it with an Axis backstrap.


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How long does it take for the pastry to be done and at what temp do you cook it? Yours looks great! I want to try it with an Axis backstrap.


Axis would be excellent. Cook time varies. My filet was a little bit larger than a backstrap. 400 degrees 25 min. I would probably increase the temp a little and cut the time down for a smaller piece of meat. It really is trial and error. If you're not for sure use a digital meat thermometer. Take the time to make a really good red wine sauce with a demi-glace. The richness makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Fishing911 said:


> Axis would be excellent. Cook time varies. My filet was a little bit larger than a backstrap. 400 degrees 25 min. I would probably increase the temp a little and cut the time down for a smaller piece of meat. It really is trial and error. If you're not for sure use a digital meat thermometer. Take the time to make a really good red wine sauce with a demi-glace. The richness makes all the difference in the world.


Gracias! I was going to try searing a bacon wrapped strap quickly in a cast iron skillet first, but for that temp. and amount of time, it's not a good idea. I may try a small section first to get the pastry cooking time down. I'm thinking about browned butter, grain mustard, mushroom with a little wine for a sauce.


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Gracias! I was going to try searing a bacon wrapped strap quickly in a cast iron skillet first, but for that temp. and amount of time, it's not a good idea. I may try a small section first to get the pastry cooking time down. I'm thinking about browned butter, grain mustard, mushroom with a little wine for a sauce.


Splurge on a really good English whole grain mustard. I'm going to make about 5 of them for Christmas exactly how I did them before and freeze them prior so the labor is done. Freezes very well.


----------

